# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Service Pack 2 Beta (disponible au public)

## Prosis

Le Service Pack 2 beta est prsentement disponible au public pour des tests  partir du site de technet ( http://technet.microsoft.com/fr-fr/w...48(en-us).aspx ).

----------


## shawn12

Comme toujours avec les versions Bta, il faut rester trs prudent et ne l'installer que sur un environnement de test car il s'agit d'une version non finalise.

Pour le "grand public", il est prfrable d'attendre la sortie officielle du SP2  :;):

----------


## Prosis

Ouais mais je tenais  mentionner qu'il tait disponible au grand public pour ne pas que mon post soit supprim  :;):

----------

